# Dead Mac Mini?



## stylishjm (Sep 29, 2010)

Specs:
Intel Core Duo 1.66
1GB Ram
100GB HDD
Tiger OSX

Problem:
Mac Mini will not boot. No power light, no fan/hard drive activity. Dead.

When: Randomly. One day it decided not to boot up.


Im not an experienced apple user. Im a windows fan tbh, but anyway..

Ive tried everything:

Reseated/Replaced RAM
Replaced Hard Drive
Re-Applied thermal paste to CPU, but did not replace
Held the power button whilst plugging in power cord
Held power down for 10+ seconds
Pressed the small button on the logic board
Removed, then plugged back in all the wires
Purchased a brand new power adaptor
Ran barebones with the DVD/Harddrive section removed.
Removed everything apart from the CPU

Its a 2006/7 model so isnt under warranty and am not looking to spend much more on a new logic board etc.
Is there any fixes for this? Maybe the oven trick as shown in the Laptop section?


----------



## filly80 (Oct 8, 2010)

why dont you go to a shop with the laptop and show it to them. maybe there will be somebody to find out the source of the prob.
greets


----------



## Jaygyver (Nov 4, 2010)

It sounds like the PSU is dead. Power supply. You might try checking to see if there is any voltage coming out of the supply cable going to the board. Just removing and replugging in the power cables into the mother board might just work also.

ifixit.com is a good place to start. It has pictures of a step by step instruction. Do a search for Mac Mini power supply on the net or there.

Make sure you have the right model of the Mini (version #) you have to match up to the power supply tho to be certain you get the right one.

"filly80"-- the Mac Mini is a "Mini" computer, not a laptop, it's the brick looking one, and like "filly80" said it probably wouldn't hurt to take it to a shop to have them confirm.

good luck...


----------



## stylishjm (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks but Ive already stated Ive purchased a new power supply / power adaptor with no luck. The original one also works on another mac mini.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

The power supply for the Mini is external, like a laptop's, for those that didn't know.

The power button could be bad. I have had that happen on several PCs, Macs and non-Macs alike. You should be able to find the wires that connect to the button, and short across them to act like the button being pushed and see if it comes on. If it doesn't, then I'd say it is the mainboard. The only way to know for sure is to put your mainboard in another Mini that you know works, but it already sounds like you've pretty much done like that by swapping everything else.


----------



## stylishjm (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks, I will try that


----------

